# Donington Track Day Oct 7th in Association with Litchfield's



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The GT-R Drivers Club in association with Litchfield's will be returning from Covid-19 to launch their first official Track Day of 2020 at Donington Park on the 7th October 2020.

We are doing this with Track Obsession and have 10 places reserved for cars and free garages (2 cars per garage), at a fantastic price of £175 per car.

Please could you book direct with Track Obsession and either pm or email me at [email protected] when you have booked it. If you can just add your names to the list below it would help.

The link to book the event is Donington Park National Track Day 07/10/2020 - Track Obsession and please do not tick the garage box as you will be charged and I have organised them for free.

Iain Litchfield and his team will be there to assist in any mechanical issues/ clutch learns, brake pads etc etc

We will have Jake Hill available for instruction at last year's rates of £50 for 30 minutes and £90 for 2 x 30 minutes or one hour.

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.David Rees
9. Johnny G
10.

Jake Hill instruction
09.00 - 09.30 BigStewy
09.35 - 10.05 mun25
10.10 - 10.40 TomS
10.45 - 11.15 David Benson
11.20 - 11.50 David Benson
11.55 - 12.25 TomS
Jake's Break
13.00 - 13.30 BigStewy
13.35 - 14.05 TomS
14.10 - 14.40 mun25
14.45 - 15.45 TomS
15.50 - 16.20 David Benson
16.25 - 16.55

Please get your names down ASAP as Track Obsession are only holding these places until they are full and then I will have to make a decision. If we have a larger take up, then I can get more spaces if they are available.
This is a great value track day and we will have a great time.

Many thanks,
John Miskin


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

This is so tempting! N on my birthday too 🤔


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

It is very reasonable and a safe circuit. Instruction available from an ace BTCC driver who has been instructing for over 10 years on my trackdays. Treat yourself 😎


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

Hi John any links to exhaust silencers for tail pipes i'm pretty sure i'll be to loud. I have linney street straight through 4 inch


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

That would be too noisy for any circuit! Speak to Litchfield 01684 216000 for options of noise reduction


----------



## cotter (Mar 19, 2020)

ok cheers


----------



## DeanoGtr (Oct 29, 2014)

Papa Smurf said:


> It is very reasonable and a safe circuit. Instruction available from an ace BTCC driver who has been instructing for over 10 years on my trackdays. Treat yourself 😎


It would be a nice bday present 😬 I'll keep an eye on it. I'm supposed to be going to the ring before lemans and I was planning to use my trackday credit at Donington either 31st Oct or 1st Nov....


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Very tempted! I was thinking of booking a Silverstone day in October as I'm at Donington twice in August…but I do enjoy the GTR days!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

We are doing Silverstone in December, but find the GP ones quite expensive for running out of the Heritage pits. 
Would love to see you there Tom, and we are doing some 'unofficial' events at Castle Combe and Abingdon (for those few that need more crammed in before the end of the season.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Booked it  I'll be in the Travelodge the night before too.

I'll have a few slots with Jake too. Depending on how many other people want them I'll take 2 or 4.

Jake Hill instruction
09.00 - 09.30
09.35 - 10.05
10.10 - 10.40 TomS
10.45 - 11.15 Papa Smurf
11.20 - 11.50
11.55 - 12.25 TomS (If no one else wants this time)
Jake's Break
13.00 - 13.30
13.35 - 14.05 TomS
14.10 - 14.40
14.45 - 15.45 TomS (If no one else wants this time)
15.50 - 16.20
16.25 - 16.55


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

Hi John
Just booked. Can I have Jake for two slots 9.35am and 14.10pm. Thanks Pete


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

All sorted Pete, look forward to the first GTRDC trackday of 2020!


----------



## Big Stewy (May 1, 2008)

Papa Smurf said:


> The GT-R Drivers Club in association with Litchfield's will be returning from Covid-19 to launch their first official Track Day of 2020 at Donington Park on the 7th October 2020.
> 
> We are doing this with Track Obsession and have 10 places reserved for cars and free garages (2 cars per garage), at a fantastic price of £175 per car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.
8.
9.
10.

Jake Hill instruction
09.00 - 09.30 BigStewy
09.35 - 10.05 mun25
10.10 - 10.40 TomS
10.45 - 11.15 Papa Smurf
11.20 - 11.50
11.55 - 12.25 TomS
Jake's Break
13.00 - 13.30 BigStewy
13.35 - 14.05 TomS
14.10 - 14.40 mun25
14.45 - 15.45 TomS
15.50 - 16.20
16.25 - 16.55


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Super excited.!!

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.
9.
10.

Jake Hill instruction
09.00 - 09.30 BigStewy
09.35 - 10.05 mun25
10.10 - 10.40 TomS
10.45 - 11.15 Papa Smurf
11.20 - 11.50 David Benson
11.55 - 12.25 TomS
Jake's Break
13.00 - 13.30 BigStewy
13.35 - 14.05 TomS
14.10 - 14.40 mun25
14.45 - 15.45 TomS
15.50 - 16.20 David Benson
16.25 - 16.55


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Keen to get another training slot if someone can no longer take an early slot please LMK and I will gladly take it.

David


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You can have mine David. Put your name in instead of mine. Is that OK?


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Done 

Jake Hill instruction
09.00 - 09.30 BigStewy
09.35 - 10.05 mun25
10.10 - 10.40 TomS
10.45 - 11.15 David Benson
11.20 - 11.50 David Benson
11.55 - 12.25 TomS
Jake's Break
13.00 - 13.30 BigStewy
13.35 - 14.05 TomS
14.10 - 14.40 mun25
14.45 - 15.45 TomS
15.50 - 16.20 David Benson
16.25 - 16.55


----------



## darees (Sep 22, 2019)

First GTR-OC outing for me and 3rd visit this year to Donnington.

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.David Rees 
9.
10.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.David Rees
9. Johnny G
10.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

*This event is selling out fast. I can obtain more places but need to definitely fill them, so to reserve 5 more, we need to get more people buying the day through Track Obsession.*

The GT-R Drivers Club in association with Litchfield's will be returning from Covid-19 to launch their first official Track Day of 2020 at Donington Park on the 7th October 2020.

We are doing this with Track Obsession and have 10 places reserved for cars and free garages (2 cars per garage), at a fantastic price of £175 per car.

Please could you book direct with Track Obsession and either pm or email me at [email protected] when you have booked it. If you can just add your names to the list below it would help.

The link to book the event is Donington Park National Track Day 07/10/2020 - Track Obsession and please do not tick the garage box as you will be charged and I have organised them for free.

Iain Litchfield and his team will be there to assist in any mechanical issues/ clutch learns, brake pads etc etc

We will have Jake Hill available for instruction at last year's rates of £50 for 30 minutes and £90 for 2 x 30 minutes or one hour.

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.David Rees
9. Johnny G
10. Jon Pether

Jake Hill instruction
09.00 - 09.30 BigStewy
09.35 - 10.05 mun25
10.10 - 10.40 TomS
10.45 - 11.15 David Benson
11.20 - 11.50 David Benson
11.55 - 12.25 TomS
Jake's Break
13.00 - 13.30 BigStewy
13.35 - 14.05 TomS
14.10 - 14.40 mun25
14.45 - 15.45 TomS
15.50 - 16.20 David Benson
16.25 - 16.55

Please get your names down ASAP as Track Obsession are only holding these places until they are full and then I will have to make a decision. If we have a larger take up, then I can get more spaces if they are available.
This is a great value track day and we will have a great time.

Many thanks,
John Miskin


----------



## Jon pether (Jul 29, 2020)

Papa Smurf said:


> The GT-R Drivers Club in association with Litchfield's will be returning from Covid-19 to launch their first official Track Day of 2020 at Donington Park on the 7th October 2020.
> 
> We are doing this with Track Obsession and have 10 places reserved for cars and free garages (2 cars per garage), at a fantastic price of £175 per car.
> 
> ...


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Trying to get 6 more slots and three free garages


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

*I have now secured a further 6 slots and three free garages from Track Obsession. Please get you names down fast and pay for the trackday though the link.*

*This event is selling out fast. I can obtain more places but need to definitely fill them, so to reserve 6 more, we need to get more people buying the day through Track Obsession.*

The GT-R Drivers Club in association with Litchfield's will be returning from Covid-19 to launch their first official Track Day of 2020 at Donington Park on the 7th October 2020.

We are doing this with Track Obsession and have 10 places reserved for cars and free garages (2 cars per garage), at a fantastic price of £175 per car.

Please could you book direct with Track Obsession and either pm or email me at [email protected] when you have booked it. If you can just add your names to the list below it would help.

The link to book the event is Donington Park National Track Day 07/10/2020 - Track Obsession and please do not tick the garage box as you will be charged and I have organised them for free.

Iain Litchfield and his team will be there to assist in any mechanical issues/ clutch learns, brake pads etc etc

We will have Jake Hill available for instruction at last year's rates of £50 for 30 minutes and £90 for 2 x 30 minutes or one hour.

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.David Rees
9. Johnny G
10. Jon Pether
11.
12,
13.
14,
15.
16.


Jake Hill instruction
09.00 - 09.30 BigStewy
09.35 - 10.05 mun25
10.10 - 10.40 TomS
10.45 - 11.15 David Benson
11.20 - 11.50 David Benson
11.55 - 12.25 TomS
Jake's Break
13.00 - 13.30 BigStewy
13.35 - 14.05 TomS
14.10 - 14.40 mun25
14.45 - 15.45 TomS
15.50 - 16.20 David Benson
16.25 - 16.55

Please get your names down ASAP as Track Obsession are only holding these places until they are full and then I will have to make a decision. If we have a larger take up, then I can get more spaces if they are available.
This is a great value track day and we will have a great time.

Many thanks,
John


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Quite tempted, but all instructor slots taken by 3 people seems a bit unfair? Can they be limited to something like 2 per person?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I could move a few and create some instruction from Jake. How many slots would you like?


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Papa Smurf said:


> I could move a few and create some instruction from Jake. How many slots would you like?


Thanks, I'd probably just take one perhaps two, but not the last one of the day!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

How about 15.20 hrs or thereabouts for one session. If you need something early on, I am very happy to take you out and show you the basics and the lines around Donington Park.
If you are coming, you need to register and pay for the day through Track Obsession ASAP as they are holding the 6 extra slots but I am under pressure to let them go as they now have a waiting list.
Let me know, John M


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

John I will just have instruction in the morning freeing up my afternoon slot for others. Pete


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks Pete, that may not be necessary as I note an error in Tom's slot which I mistakenly made an hour. If someone wants a morning slot, I will ask you, but you did get your name down first. John


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

John,I really want the morning slot please. Pete


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

The morning slot is yours Pete. Do you want an afternoon one as well as it is available?


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Papa Smurf said:


> How about 15.20 hrs or thereabouts for one session. If you need something early on, I am very happy to take you out and show you the basics and the lines around Donington Park.
> If you are coming, you need to register and pay for the day through Track Obsession ASAP as they are holding the 6 extra slots but I am under pressure to let them go as they now have a waiting list.
> Let me know, John M


I'd really prefer a morning session, but appreciate I'm late to the game.

PS: Booked and paid!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

It is always easier on the day to swap slots, so there is a very good chance that I can fit you in . I will add you to the list, and look forward to seeing you there. John M


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

*I have now secured a further 6 slots and three free garages from Track Obsession. Please get you names down fast and pay for the trackday though the link.

This event is selling out fast. I can obtain more places but need to definitely fill them, so to reserve 6 more, we need to get more people buying the day through Track Obsession.*

The GT-R Drivers Club in association with Litchfield's will be returning from Covid-19 to launch their first official Track Day of 2020 at Donington Park on the 7th October 2020.

We are doing this with Track Obsession and have 10 places reserved for cars and free garages (2 cars per garage), at a fantastic price of £175 per car.

Please could you book direct with Track Obsession and either pm or email me at [email protected] when you have booked it. If you can just add your names to the list below it would help.

The link to book the event is Donington Park National Track Day 07/10/2020 - Track Obsession and please do not tick the garage box as you will be charged and I have organised them for free.

Iain Litchfield and his team will be there to assist in any mechanical issues/ clutch learns, brake pads etc etc

We will have Jake Hill available for instruction at last year's rates of £50 for 30 minutes and £90 for 2 x 30 minutes or one hour.

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.David Rees
9. Johnny G
10. Jon Pether
11. draeburn
12,
13.
14,
15.
16.


Jake Hill instruction
09.00 - 09.30 BigStewy
09.35 - 10.05 mun25
10.10 - 10.40 TomS
10.45 - 11.15 David Benson
11.20 - 11.50 David Benson
11.55 - 12.25 TomS
Jake's Break - Draeburn (short breaks for Jake or sometime AM when available))
13.00 - 13.30 BigStewy
13.35 - 14.05 TomS
14.10 - 14.40 mun25
14.45 - 15.45 TomS
15.50 - 16.20 David Benson
16.25 - 16.55

Please get your names down ASAP as Track Obsession are only holding these places until they are full and then I will have to make a decision. If we have a larger take up, then I can get more spaces if they are available.
This is a great value track day and we will have a great time.

Many thanks,
John


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

@Papa Smurf John, can I ask 2 things? Firstly what slot do I have for the tuition, or sure I understand your list. I can see some people still have 4 slots booked. Secondly, event is now full but I’ve got a mate, not in a GTR, who’d like to come. Do you have any spare slots left? Thanks!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Tuition with Jake is always done on a first come first served basis. Jake is extremely popular for tuition but it always happens that the next slot is due and the driver is either missing or fuelling up or......Normally I would say mid morning for your slot.
I do have spare entry slots but to be honest, tuition by Jake Hill is full. If your friend wants to join us, just add his name in and we can accommodate.


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Ok thanks mate. I’ve got 2 mates who I’ve tracked with a lot, an Alfa 4C and an M3. If you’ve got 2 slots free they will take them. I’ll add their names to the list, let me know how they should pay. Cheers.


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.David Rees
9. Johnny G
10. Jon Pether
11. David Raeburn
12, Davie Man
13. Michael De Sausa Macedo
14, Steve
15. r33dgt
16.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

draeburn said:


> Ok thanks mate. I’ve got 2 mates who I’ve tracked with a lot, an Alfa 4C and an M3. If you’ve got 2 slots free they will take them. I’ll add their names to the list, let me know how they should pay. Cheers.


I see that you have added them, but you must pay for them through the Track Obsession website link that I have posted above. I haven't received any confirmation from Track Obsession that this has happened and they are virtually full.
Please either registaer them yourself or get the other drivers to do it themselves


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Please add your names below when you have booked.
1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.David Rees
9. Johnny G
10. Jon Pether
11. David Raeburn
12, Davie Man
13. Michael De Sausa Macedo
14, Steve
15. r33dgt
16.


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

I still can’t pay for my mates, the website says event is full!


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

@Papa Smurf so one of my mates has booked (Michael), but now it says it’s full again. Anything you can do?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sorry I didn't respond but abroad. Spoke to James at Track Obsession and they will get your other driver on the circuit (may even have to pay on the day. What is his full name?


----------



## draeburn (Nov 27, 2011)

Papa Smurf said:


> Sorry I didn't respond but abroad. Spoke to James at Track Obsession and they will get your other driver on the circuit (may even have to pay on the day. What is his full name?


No worries mate, his full name is #12 on the list, it's Davie Man and he drives an Alfa 4C. My other friend, Michael, managed to pay online. Thanks!


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sent details via Messenger to you for Davie Man. The link must be used quickly and only for one person who will need to pay at same time.
All the best John M


----------



## Andy_k (Feb 26, 2017)

Papa Smurf said:


> Sent details via Messenger to you for Davie Man. The link must be used quickly and only for one person who will need to pay at same time.
> All the best John M


Is it too late to join in?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes mate, too late now. Sorry John M


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

QQ ref tuition. What kit do I need to ensure that we can communicate in the car?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Davidbenson said:


> QQ ref tuition. What kit do I need to ensure that we can communicate in the car?


A good pair of ears and some cerebral matter. Jake is very good at communicating with the drivers and it is probably best to have an open face helmet for better speaking etc.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Thanks for that. Was just about to buy a closed face. So no speakers/comms unit req. Phew .


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

Too late to take part, but are spectators allowed?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

At this moment in time there are no spectators allowed unless you are a driver - sorry


----------



## Sigmund (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks. 
I thought that might be the case.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Andy_k said:


> Is it too late to join in?


There is now a spare place up for grabs as someone has had to pull out for mechanical reasons


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

*CONFIRMED ATTENDEES FOR THIS WEDNESDAY'S GTRDC TRACKDAY AT DONINGTON PARK*

1. Papa Smurf
2. Iain Litchfield
3. TomS
4. mun25
5. BigStewy
6. Keith Smith
7.David Benson
8.David Rees
9. Johnny G
10. Jon Pether
11. David Raeburn
12, Davie Man
13. Michael De Sausa Macedo
14, Steve
15. Daniel Moreton

Instruction Times with Max Coates*

09.00 - 09.30 BigStewy
09.35 - 10.05 mun25
10.10 - 10.40 TomS
10.45 - 11.15 David Benson
11.20 - 11.50 David Benson
11.55 - 12.25 TomS
Jake's Break - Draeburn (short breaks for Jake or sometime AM when available))
13.00 - 13.30 BigStewy
13.35 - 14.05 TomS
14.10 - 14.40 mun25
14.45 - 15.45 TomS
15.50 - 16.20 David Benson
16.25 - 16.55 TBA

*Max Coates has kindly stepped in to replace Jake Hill who is now undertaking some testing with BTCC on Wednesday. I have known Max nearly as long as Jake, and he come from the same stable of TOCA. Started in Ginettas , moved through to touring cars, TCR and Clio Cup, Mini challenge etc. Find out more about him on his website HOME | Max Coates for more information. Please remember to pay for your instruction direct to Max on the day.

You should all have received a sign on link that needs to be completed by late tomorrow and you will need to sign into the briefing link from tomorrow 9am prior to arriving. This is available through the link that has been sent o you by Track Obsession.

See you all at Donington from 8am onwards on Wednesday, and remember to tell them you are with the GT-R Drivers Club as we have reserved garages in a row.


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Amazing! Thank you so much for organising! 

Very aware I have 2 morning tuition slots and 3 in total. In the interests of sharing - if you fancy the second morning slot please LMK. I am very happy to keep it - its my first proper track day so keen to max out instruction but also aware others may want one.

David


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks David. Let us see how the day turns out, but I appreciate your offer


----------



## mun25 (Mar 30, 2018)

John. I will definitly want the afternoon instruction as I will have to leave early. If you can let my morning slot please do so. Jake has instructed me a Donnington a few times and I just wanted to polish a few corners with him. If you cant relet I will have it. Pete


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

You are very kind. We have a new experience with a new instructor on Wednesday, Max Coates, and he will be a breath of new ideas that might help you on those few corners that Jake has not got you mastered on. 
Max is a top notch bloke and a great instructor. A little different to Jake, but they both come from the same stable.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I hope that everyone has had the link to take the briefing. This needs to be done prior to arriving tomorrow, when you will be asked to sign on with driving licence from 7.30am.
I will be there before 8am and for those that don't know me I will be wearing a bright blue GTRDC jacket and will be in a bright blue R35. Please make yourselves known to me as we are all in one area of the garages.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your support at Donington Park yesterday. Apart from a few red flags and some poor driving standards (not from any of us I would state), the day was great and the circuit well suited to the GT-R.

I think that we would all agree that Max Coates was a worthy replacement for Jake Hill which was concluded at the very last minute. There were a couple of drivers who may have forgotten to pay Max as they left early, so if you think it might be you, please message me and I can put you in touch.

Great day, great people and great cars. Thank you John Miskin


----------



## Davidbenson (Oct 21, 2018)

Thank you for sorting a great day out! It was great get together, chat drive fast and talk petrol! I'm all settled with Max. He was great coach. Really helped me improve. Looking forward to the next one!

David


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I know you are all square with Max and I am delighted that you had a good day. Always good to get the petrolheads together


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Photos are online here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums

Better than the usual average photos from most track days! Cheeky non-GTR photo of my M3


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

Some very good pictures from Track Obsession


----------



## Maxgas (Sep 27, 2017)

TomS said:


> Photos are online here - https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/albums
> 
> Better than the usual average photos from most track days! Cheeky non-GTR photo of my M3
> 
> View attachment 264014


Your car looked amazing , the guy did a great job on the build it looks the dogs bollocks.

What is the spec on the car , suspension and engine wise ?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Maxgas said:


> Your car looked amazing , the guy did a great job on the build it looks the dogs bollocks.
> 
> What is the spec on the car , suspension and engine wise ?


Thanks, it was worth the 2 year build but it did seem like it was never going to end with me constantly changing and adding things to it.

It's a stock engine (rebuilt) running large intake making around 380hp.










1150kg

Intrax 1k2
AP 5000r Pro
BTCC discs/pads
Nankang AR1
All fibreglass or carbon panels
Lexan windows
Vbox HD2
AIM MXG
NTM Pista III/ProTrack ONE wheels


----------



## Maxgas (Sep 27, 2017)

Well Tom that is a substantial list , I am sure it was worth the wait! How is it on track , did 
you manage any timed laps or just getting to grips with it . Think you mentioned it was only the
3rd time out in it? 

Those wheels look lovely , thought they were the same as the Shirmer cars but nice to see
a alternative. Are they 18 x 10 ? 

That has got to be one very fast track car, wish I could get mine down to that weight but
more chance then pigs might fly or trump gets re elected ! Aha.

Sorry I have a lot of questions ! Where was that dash from , was it purpose made ?


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

Maxgas said:


> Well Tom that is a substantial list , I am sure it was worth the wait! How is it on track , did
> you manage any timed laps or just getting to grips with it . Think you mentioned it was only the
> 3rd time out in it?
> 
> ...


I've done a shakedown which was hampered by oil sensor issue. A full day at Oulton and then Donington when we were there.

The wheels are 18x10ET25. I think Schirmer use BBS E88 which are around £4800 a set and they don't seem to last that well on kerbs. I'm running NTM Pista which look simiar to the BBS but are lighter and half the price.

Looking back at lap times I think I only managed a 1:20 which is 2 seconds slower than the shakedown in July. Couldn't get a decent lap together with the traffic when we were there. I'm back again in a couple of weeks and aiming for 1:17s.

The dashboard is OEM but flocked and cut to fit around the cage. Centre piece and where the AIM MXG sits were 3D printed to house the switches, works quite well.


----------



## bua (Jan 23, 2015)

Any chance for one this year ?


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

We are doing the 27th September at Donington with Circuit Days but unfortunately it is sold out like 99% of all trackdays this year.


----------



## bua (Jan 23, 2015)

yeah, they go quick. I'm actually doing Le mans with opentrack on 27th Sept.
I assume it's more casual, hence you didn't give a heads up it here ?
But i'd be definitely up for one esp if you there'll be someone to give a tuition


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I pushed the Silverstone GP trackday on Sept 26th and still only goy a couple of takers. It takes a lot of organising for little return as we don't make any profit out of these events.

At least we have Jake Hill at Silverstone in September along with Iain Litchfield and a couple of other members.


----------



## bua (Jan 23, 2015)

That's understandable. Also factors like ppl may miss the memo - that will affect response. Personally I don't look to often at forums. I'd take it if i wasn't to late


----------

